# [RISOLTO] aMuleweb e Gentoo

## geps2

Qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare amuleweb su Gentoo?

Per quello che riguarda amule è tutto ok. Anche amuleweb in realtà parte correttamente, ma solo se lo configuro i file per root o un altro utente con shell: infatti, installando aMule da portage, Gentoo mette a disposizione l'utente p2p che è senza shell (/usr/sbin/nologin) , e i servizi sotto init.d sono configurati per essere lanciati con questo utente.

I file ~/.aMule/amule.conf e ~/.aMule/remote.conf li ho scritti correttamente: External Connection abilitata e md5 corretti. Andando a vedere i file che Gentoo piazza in /etc/conf.d ho visto che contengono i parametri di avvio dei rispettivi script in /etc/init.d: /etc/conf.d/amuled è semplice, e contiene solo i riferimenti all'utente p2p e alla sua home. /etc/conf.d/amuleweb invece contiene (in chiaro!) anche le password e la porta per la External Connection. 

/etc/init.d/amuled, parte correttamente e si mette in ascolto sulla 4712. Lancio quindi /etc/init.d/amuleweb e vado a vedere il logfile in /home/p2p/.aMule, che dice questo:

2006-07-18 22:55:22: New external connection accepted

2006-07-18 22:55:22: Connecting client: aMuleweb 2.1.3

2006-07-18 22:55:22: Access granted.

2006-07-18 22:55:22: External connection closed.

Se invece metto qualcos'altro nel campo password di EC in /etc/conf.d/amuleweb il log mi da errore di autenticazione, e amuleweb rimane "appeso".

Per favore, aiutatemi, non ci sto capendo nulla. Con Debian sono riuscito a far funzionare tutto in quattro mosse, l'unica differenza è che lì lanciavo tutto con lo script preso da questa pagina e un utente ordinario.

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Thu Jul 20, 2006 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## megabri

Sei sicuro che nel campo password della sezione [EC] è specificata una password in chiaro ?

Stando a quanto è scritto qui: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/AMuleWeb in questo campo va scritta la password codificata in md5 e ci sono pure le istruzioni per ricavarsela.

A me amuleweb funziona perfettamente e ho specificato, come descritto, la password in md5 nel file remote.conf.

Quello che invece ancora non riesco a far funzionare è lo script di avvio di amuled (il daemon) e amuleweb. Ho capito che tu ce li hai belli e pronti sulla tua cartella /etc/init.d e /etc/conf.d/, io invece non ce li ho perchè mi sono compilato manualmente amule 2.1.3 sulla mia GentooX. Se faccio partire amuled e amuleweb su delle rispettive shell aperte con il mio user tutto funziona correttamente, mi manca di creare correttamente lo script per essere avviati automaticamente al boot del sistema. Purtroppo in rete non ho trovato il codice dello script, ma solo qualcuno (come te) che parla di averlo già pronto sulla cartella /etc/init.d.

Mi puoi postare l'ascii dello script (oppure mandare per email) ?

Grazie mille

----------

## geps2

 *megabri wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che nel campo password della sezione [EC] è specificata una password in chiaro ?
> 
> Stando a quanto è scritto qui: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/AMuleWeb in questo campo va scritta la password codificata in md5 e ci sono pure le istruzioni per ricavarsela.
> 
> A me amuleweb funziona perfettamente e ho specificato, come descritto, la password in md5 nel file remote.conf.

 

Non parlavo di remote.conf, ma del file /etc/conf.d/amuleweb.conf...

 *megabri wrote:*   

> Quello che invece ancora non riesco a far funzionare è lo script di avvio di amuled (il daemon) e amuleweb. Ho capito che tu ce li hai belli e pronti sulla tua cartella /etc/init.d e /etc/conf.d/, io invece non ce li ho perchè mi sono compilato manualmente amule 2.1.3 sulla mia GentooX. Se faccio partire amuled e amuleweb su delle rispettive shell aperte con il mio user tutto funziona correttamente, mi manca di creare correttamente lo script per essere avviati automaticamente al boot del sistema. Purtroppo in rete non ho trovato il codice dello script, ma solo qualcuno (come te) che parla di averlo già pronto sulla cartella /etc/init.d.
> 
> Mi puoi postare l'ascii dello script (oppure mandare per email) ?
> 
> Grazie mille

 

Lo trovi al link del primo messaggio: su Debian ha funzionato egregiamente...

----------

## megabri

In verità mi serve gli script per Gentoo, quello nel link di cui parli l'ho già visto e testato (con esito negativo).

Fino a ieri ignoravo anche l'esistenza dei file /etc/conf.d/amuleweb.conf e /etc/conf.d/amuled.conf, ma ho trovato tracce di questi su altri post in giro e sono riuscito anche a recuperare il loro contenuto, insieme anche a quello degli script di avvio che cercavo.

Stò cercando di farli funzionare proprio adesso. Speriamo bene.   :Wink: 

----------

## megabri

Ho risolto i problemi con gli script e le configurazioni di amuled e amuleweb.

In effetti su amuledweb.conf occorre specificare la password di accesso in chiaro per amuleweb, che comunque deve essere anche specificata nel file remote.conf in formato md5.

Una bella fregatura sembrerebbe, ma forse mi sfugge qualcosa. Per il momento comunque funziona.

Adesso ho problemi di stabilità di amuleweb, nel senso che dopo un po' che navigo sull'interfaccia web ad un certo punto mi da impossibile connettersi.... verifico i processi sulla mia gentoox e vedo che amuleweb è sparito, come se si fosse chiuso a causa di un errore. Ho notato che lo fa quando vado a pigiare sul pulsante delle statistiche.

Qualcuno mi può aiutare ?

P.S. mi sono compilato la versione manualmente, non ho utilizzato emerge, ma ho seguito l'how to sul sito di amule.

Grazie di qualsiasi aiuto in anticipo.

----------

## guerro

anche io ho lo stesso problema per cui quando mi tenta di caricare le statistiche (anche nella pagina del download) il server web va in CRASH. La cosa non si verifica se amuleweb viene avviato da console (magari via ssh). Inoltre ho notato che avviando il suddetto da console utilizza la vecchia grafica: ho il sospetto che qualcosa dipenda dal tempa adottato. L'unica cosa è che non son riuscito a trovare dove venga specificato il tema (specificando quello vecchio probabilmente non cresherebbe).

Alla fine io ho risolto in questo modo (in attesa che escano nuove versioni corrette):

- avvio amuled

- dopo il primo crash ("fisiologico") mi collego via ssh al server e lancio da console

- mi collego via web e imposto/programmo i miei download

- mi scollego dal web

- termino amuleweb della console

- chiudo la connessione ssh

NON E' MOLTO CARINO IL GIRO PERO' AL MOMENTO E' L'UNICA SOLUZIONE CHE MI E' VENUTA IN MENTE   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

boh, a me funziona benissimo e non è mai crashato...

@megabri, usare emerge era così scomodo? Avresti avuto tutto già bello e pronto.

Per i crash controllate con quali opzioni vengono lanciati i programmi dagli script e provate a rifarlo in console per vedere gli errori, senza questi è difficile risolvere... In particolare io tempo fa avevo avuto problemi perchè non veniva passata l'opzione quiet (dal man si vede che comando dare) e il programma (amuled o amuleweb, non ricordo) non riusciva a dare output e crashava. Inoltre, l'user e i file di configurazione specificati sotto /etc/conf.d/ esistono?

A me basta dare

```
# /etc/init.d/amuled start

# /etc/init.d/amuleweb start

```

e aprire il browser

----------

## geps2

 *guerro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NON E' MOLTO CARINO IL GIRO PERO' AL MOMENTO E' L'UNICA SOLUZIONE CHE MI E' VENUTA IN MENTE   

 

va beh, per ora risolvo stile debian, ma mi piacerebbe far funzionare la cosa con l'utente senza login p2p...

----------

## Onip

ah, dimenticavo. Io ho impostato come utente il mio user di utilizzo di tutti i giorni

----------

## geps2

 *Onip wrote:*   

> n particolare io tempo fa avevo avuto problemi perchè non veniva passata l'opzione quiet

 

Sì!!! era quello!!! grande, ora va bene.

Farò sapere per eventuali crash...

Grazie!

----------

## megabri

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @megabri, usare emerge era così scomodo? Avresti avuto tutto già bello e pronto.
> 
> Per i crash controllate con quali opzioni vengono lanciati i programmi dagli script e provate a rifarlo in console per vedere gli errori, senza questi è difficile risolvere... In particolare io tempo fa avevo avuto problemi perchè non veniva passata l'opzione quiet (dal man si vede che comando dare) e il programma (amuled o amuleweb, non ricordo) non riusciva a dare output e crashava. Inoltre, l'user e i file di configurazione specificati sotto /etc/conf.d/ esistono?
> ...

 

Onip, la mia prima esperienza con Gentoox (stò usando Gentoo su Xbox) e con il mondo linux, mi ha fatto conoscere questo how to http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/HowTo_Compile_aMuled prima di leggere che si può fare la stessa cosa con emerge su questa distro.

Ho avuto immenso stupore e piacere quando ho portato a termine le istruzioni dell'how to seguendole alla lettera, verificando che amuled e amuleweb compilati da me a mano funzionassero sulla mia xbox con Gentoox Home 5.0.

Mi sono scritto a mano gli script dentro /etc/init.d (copiando e incollando dai forum) e mi sono creato correttamente i files di configurazione dentro /etc/conf.d, inoltre ho configurato corretamente i files amule.conf e remote.conf nella home del mio user con cui ho configurato opportunamente il daemon.

Amuled è su da qualche giorno senza mai crashare e sta scaricando correttamente.

Mi sono rimasti aperti solo 2 problemi

1) ho provato con tutti e tre i tamplate, ma quando cerco di caricare la pagina delle statistiche amuleweb crasha e questo è l'errore che ottengo sulla shell:

```

04:43:15: Error: can't open file '/home/megabri/.aMule/webserver/php-default/amule_stats_download.png' (error 2: No such file or directory)

CFileImage: failed to open /home/megabri/.aMule/webserver/php-default/amule_stats_download.png

Segmentation fault
```

Per vedere l'errore ho avviato amuleweb da shell, ma il risultato non cambia se lo avvio come servizio con lo script, dopo essere andato sulla pagina delle statistiche non risponde più amuleweb, controllo con il comando top e verifico che il processo è sparito.

NOTA per Guerro: se con l'avvio automatico e con l'avvio da shell ottieni due grafiche diverse quando ti connetti con il browser è sicuro che l'utente specificato nella configurazione dello script di partenza del servizio non sia uguale a quello con cui lo fai partire da shell, ovvero usi 2 template diversi. Inoltre ho notato che solo il php-default ha i comandi per accedere anche alla rete Kad, e anche in questo caso se ci clicco sopra, amuleweb crasha inesorabilmente.

2) amuled non si collega alla rete kad e non capisco perchè

Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio o idea ?

----------

## guerro

 *megabri wrote:*   

> NOTA per Guerro: se con l'avvio automatico e con l'avvio da shell ottieni due grafiche diverse quando ti connetti con il browser è sicuro che l'utente specificato nella configurazione dello script di partenza del servizio non sia uguale a quello con cui lo fai partire da shell, ovvero usi 2 template diversi. Inoltre ho notato che solo il php-default ha i comandi per accedere anche alla rete Kad, e anche in questo caso se ci clicco sopra, amuleweb crasha inesorabilmente.

 

Infatti l'avvio da shell viene fatto con root, mentre  lo script usa p2p.

Per evitare di avere 2 configurazioni, la cartella .amule dell'utente root è un link simbolico alla cartella .amule dell'utente p2p. 

E' questo che mi ha lasciato molto preplesso!!   :Confused:   :Confused: 

Tornando al discorso del CRASH, mi son dimenticato di dire che tra le USE che ho utilizzato per compilare spicca un "-stats", non vorrei che il problema nasca da qui: il webserver cerca di caricare qualcosa che a causa della USE non è stato installato...

EDIT:

Confermo, il CRASH è stato risolto abilitando la USE "stats"; probabilmente il fatto che senza non installa le "gd" crea problemi al webserver quando tenta di creare le immagini al volo per le pagine in cui sono richieste (statistiche e download). Per cui come consiglio se si intende utilizzare la use "remote" conviene abilitare anche "stats".

P.S.

Dove risiedono i template? e dove vengono impostati?

----------

## Cazzantonio

@megabri

se l'hai installato manualmente e non tramite emerge allora forse questo thread sta meglio nel forum di discussione...

sposto il thread

----------

## megabri

 *guerro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Dove risiedono i template? e dove vengono impostati?
> ...

 

I template devono risiedere in /home/<nome utente>/.aMule/webserver/ se non sono già presenti devi copiarceli a mano (ma non è il tuo caso). Io l'ho copiati dalla directory dei sorgenti di amule 2.1.3.

Puoi impostare il template che desideri utilizzare nel file remote.conf dentro /home/<nome utente>/.aMule/ alla riga Template.

----------

